# Congested Udder?



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

My 5yr old togg/lamancha doe kidded last Saturday (March 7th) with twin bucklings. They are gaining, thriving and one of them was even a little pudged after nursing so I know they're getting enough milk when nursing. 

I usually wait a couple-few weeks before I start milking the doe at all to let the kids get well established. But.... this is the doe's first time freshening with me and her home before milked multiple. I honestly can't remember but I believe they used a machine rather than hand milking and she was dried up before I bought her so I'm not familiar with her udder while in milk. But I believe she was used to high production and that's another reason I'm thinking congested udder. Also, if I understand it correctly, she comes from high production milking line... her ADGA papers show (*B) for her sire, his sire and her dam's sire. Also has (12*M) for her sire's dam. I'm not familiar with showing or registration world yet but from my research, that means high productions right? So in my mind, it makes sense this is congested udder because she was producing more than the kids are keeping up with?

She's been healthy and is still 'seeming' perfectly healthy. Eating, drinking, famancha good, temp normal, etc. But when I looked closer at her udder yesterday, I noticed it is rock hard. There isn't any heat or cold spots on her udder at all and since her temp is normal, I don't think it's mastitis. Her udder is just really hard (like how I felt after baby not nursing and not pumping for a long time ha ha). Her teats are still soft and 'normal' but upon inspection I also notice the kids have been aggressive apparently and she has a couple sores on the base of the teats (biting?). Her udder was beautifully formed and soft/normal feeling before kidding and within the 48 hours after too. 

It's incredibly difficult to try to milk her by hand because she has very petite teats. Even with my small hands, it's near impossible to milk her like I should. I do not have a milk machine so that's out  But in a desperate attempt to help get more milk out, I pulled out my old breast pump. The syringes with soft nipple for comfort (kind of the diy version of a regular machine teat cup) technique didn't work. So I resorted to actually using the human falanges and they cup her udder perfectly only pulsing the teat. It works but I can still only get a couple ounces each time I've tried yesterday and today.

So I guess my questions are..... 

1. Does this sound like congested udder?

2. What else can I do for her? (I am already massaging several times a day and will try warm compresses as well).

3. How can I milk her out better or is this normal to not let down while congested?

4. Is there an approximate/average for how long it may take to relieve this?

I will be contacting my vet tomorrow (who thank goodness actually knows goats!) but thought I would start here too as there is so much experience and wisdom. Thanks ya'll!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How does the udder feel?
Hard, lumpy? Hot, reddened?

Firm and full?

Milk look OK?

You can try hot compresses and massage and see if it helps.
It might be congestion.

Allow her kids to nurse, it will help as well.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Hard/Firm and full (very very firm). Doesn't feel lumpy. Just all around solid/hard with exception of her teats feeling normal and having a little 'squish' ability right around the base of her teats. But no redness or heat.

Milk looks absolutely fine. There are not any clumps in what I've milked out nor have I felt clumps in the teats while working with her (like I did a couple years ago when a doe got mastitis).

I keep the kids with the doe 24/7 so they are nursing whenever they want. 

Each time I go to massage her udder and try to milk her out a bit, I let her kids come with too and nurse while I'm massaging and in between me trying to extract milk... Partially to calm mom down because we don't have her kids crying from 2 pens over and partially because they can get the milk out better than I can at this point and I'm not worried about keeping the milk right now until we get her udder back to normal anyway.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone around you have a portable milker you could borrow? ( Clean and disinfect it before use.) once she is fully milked out, it might be easier to keep up with the milking. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First, clean her teat and udder, dry, milk her out as much as possible.
Then, hold a warm compress on her for 15 to 20 minutes, 2 x a day or more if possible.
I use a hot water bottle, the heat stays longer. 
After time is up, milk her again, massage, milk, massage, milk.
Put her kids on her after.

Then clean her teats again and dry her.

Sometimes 4 days worth of this helps her to soften. 
With some, it can take longer to fully release the milk or a shorter time frame.
Just depends on how severe of congestion they have.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Photo?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I haven't found anyone around me with a milker. I honestly don't think many people in my area milk their goats as majority around here are meat goats or goats strictly as pets and not milked.

My husband started looking at milkers after I explained my frustration and inability to milk her out completely (or even a portion for that matter). I can't afford a ton right now but found a couple around the $100 range that I might try. If anyone has experience with a "cheaper" machine that is still a good one let me know!
So I just checked my tax return status... it's approved and

That is what I've been doing @toth boer goats &#8230;. just that without a true goat milking machine, I'm not able to get much out of her. Hoping I can find one and receive it sooner than later and cross fingers that a real milking machine will be able to actually milk her out since I can't right now. Again, going off of my own nursing knowledge as I've not had a goat with congested udder, but when I was "congested" just getting that darn milk out of there initially and regularly without allowing it to overfill again helped me so hoping it's similar with goats? ha ha

My husband started looking at milkers after I explained my frustration and inability to milk her out completely (or even a portion for that matter). I can't afford a ton right now but found a couple around the $100 range that I might try. If anyone has experience with a "cheaper" machine that is still a good one let me know!

So I just checked my tax return status... it's approved and scheduled to be deposited by the 18th. Kinda sad checking on that but hey, such is life lol. So now I may keep working with her the best I can and wait another day or two to order a milking machine so I can possibly get a better quality one than what my current bank account can.

I don't have a clue about milking machines (other than what I read on the interent and researching on my own) so any pointers, brands, machine capabilities, etc to look for or stay away from are welcome! I'd rather have info from ya'll on here to follow than random reviews on the internet.

Thank you all! I have really missed this community.​


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What did you find for $100? I just went threw the whole shopping for a Milker and honestly $100 it’s probably not going to be that great. I can’t think of the name right now but is it one that you keep squeezing the handle and it builds suction? If so I’ve been there done that on that one and it’s junk. Constant suction isn’t good for the teat, plus it’s not THAT much suction. It won’t really do much for your situation. 
So to save a long story of day’s of looking and asking opinions lol the best I could find for the price is the simple pulse. It is fast, it has great suction and it’s just so simple so the price really is worth what your getting. I was in the same boat as you on money and I did cringe over it but honestly it has been so worth it! 
For your doe though, until the Milker, keep a eye on her. Last year I lost a doe to mastitis and it really started out the same as what you are explaining. No real signs of mastitis just hard and wouldn’t produce much milk (also another push on why I bought this milking machine) keep working on her the best you can and keep a eye on her water and feed intake and temp. If she acts off slam the antibiotics to her. I was actually just at tractor supply and found these little mastitis test sheets. Now I have personally not used them but I figured it was worth a shot to not have the same situation as I did last year. Maybe call around to feed stores or any farm supply stores and see if they have those. I’m still very much in shock how she turned so fast so that’s kinda why I’m mentioning all this


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Jessica thank you for that reply! That’s basically where my mind is at. I have had a doe with mastitis before and had to do the teat infusions (boy did she hate me) but this is nothing like hers was. But again, my brain is well aware of and goes to the what if’s and could still be’s.
I may need to run to tractor supply tomorrow to see if my store has the mastitis test sheets!

I was planning on buying a milking machine (hoping for net year after saving up) anyway but just now I need it sooner. It was supposed to say $200 range that I’ve found (although I have seen a few for under $100 and I can’t imagine those are much good for milking anything other than a rat) but yeah, back to the get what you pay for thing. 

I’ve seen so many good things about the simple pulse but cheapest set up is already over $450. It’s hard for me to pull that now without saving (even if from our tax return) because other are other needs for our family right now.

I’m sure if I mention to my husband that that would be the cheapest -yet good quality- option he would tell me to buy it yesterday. He’s supportive like that. But that’s a lot of money for us right now. So was hoping if I could get one a bit cheaper in the meantime to use for a year or two at least.

It’s been years since I’ve been in the milking parlor so I don’t remember jack about milking machines (and that was cows not goats) but I do know I need pulsating. But I feel like that’s about all I know at this point. Well, that and I’d prefer a bucket/tank that holds at least 1 gallon lol. I also know I want an electric one and not a “hand milking machine”. In my option, it may squeeze the teats easier or better but if my hand still has to sit and squeeze then it’s not worth money over hand milking like I do now. Plus, my hands hirt more after using spray bottles (that squeezing action) than they do after hand milking 3 girls in a row. I won’t even bother with one of those


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I absolutely get it! I got mine at a time that I really shouldn’t have, I had just spent my save up money on a ultrasound machine and then my father blessed me with a jersey cow that was giving me 6 gallons lol he felt bad I was buying so much milk for the bottle babies and she was fairly cheap. 
But you are ahead of me! I didn’t know jack about milking machines so I couldn’t even start to figure out what I would need or even basically how it all worked lol but I kinda do now  the hugest expense on the simple pulse is the pump. That sucker was well over $300 alone! But really the set up is quite simple so you could probably rig something up on your own. I was looking at replacement parts on their site, and I was told that the pulsator would be the most expensive part of a milking system but they do have it fairly priced, I thought anyways. But maybe you can save some money and make your own and they do have parts that you would need. 
But other then milking and heat compresses, I like Vick’s vapor rub for warming up but be carful that you clean it all off before the kids nurse, that’s I think about all you can do.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I have not used Vick’s on her for that reason. Makes me nervous since kids are on her. 

So..... I’ve been reading so many good things about the simple pulse. My husband had found that one initially and I said we can’t afford that. But our tax return just came in and we were discussing it tonight and how now either this virus, ordering a cheap one to try to get by just for my current girl would probably be a month before getting it anyway. My husbands words (as I knew he would say) were spend the money on the good machine, get the simple pulse. We literally just spent over half an hour of me saying why I shouldn’t spend so much money right on that blah blah blah while he’s giving all the reasons I should followed by, “we will make that money again so use while we have it”. Gosh I love this man. Although, I secretly think it’s because he hated it when he had to milk 3 girls while I was gone for 4 days a couple years ago so it would be easier on him too if I ever leave again ha ha 

So I guess I’m getting a Simple Pulse! 
Somewhere else on here someone said if you can, upgrade the hoses to the silicone. It’s only a $20 difference so I’m going to do that. But then I’m stuck if I start with $40 for 2 gallon glass jars (the glass makes me nervous because I’m known for accidents) or $115 for a 2.5 gallon stainless steel bucket. I’m thinking start with the jars and maybe save up for the bucket later? I can always reuse the jars for sprouting more lentils at once for my chickens  

With the system, silicone hoses and 2 one gallon jars, it’s just over $700. GULP! I’m going to call them tomorrow before ordering to ask about the rush fee and how soon I could get it if I did that. Also to ask what the difference is for standard, micro and Nigerian infusions. I’m assuming standard for my full sized dairy goats and of course Nigerian inflations is for ND’s but what the heck is micro inflations for? Will standard actually work for my tiny teat girl? Hhhmmm 

I’m excited to be so close to getting a machine and one that’s not a cheap POS but so nervous about spending that money, like always. Ugh


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s exactly what I did! I went with the silicone and just the 2 jars. It was kinda a pain since I am using on a cow and now just upgraded to the 6 gallons. The jars are still needed because you have to clean it after you milk every time. Not a deep clean, I just used warm water with a tad of bleach to get all the milk out, but that way the big jug is for the milk and I don’t have to dump that into something else so I can then use the jug to collect the cleaning water. Just do exactly as your planning and you’ll understand what I mean when you get the directions  but honestly if you have a barn to store all this In then you might just want to do what I did and pour the milk into a cheap bucket. The issue for me is my house/ water and where I store the Milker is way up here, and the cow is way down the hill lol so it was a LOT of things to try and pack all over the place, and like you I was super nervous over the glass.
The inflations I went with the standard but I was super nervous about getting them since it seems cows teats are not focused on when breeding like goats. This cow has the tiniest back teats ever (which was what was killing me!). But it works great for her! Honestly depending on your Nigi does teats I bet the standard just might work on them as well. The micro, totally guessing here, but I’m going to guess it’s for tiny teats like boers maybe? Even then I still think the standard would work. Lol I was goofing off when I first set this up and put the inflations on my face and it totally latched onto me lol but I would say go with standards and see how that does. I think it would probably be better to have it a little too big then too small.......at least with my totally uneducated guess  
But seriously you will totally enjoy this Milker.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I called them before ordering yesterday. SUPER helpful and kind. They had a system ready to go yet so I was able to pay the rush fee and get it faster than waiting the possible 7-10 days before it even shipped. For $50, it was more than worth it to pay the fee and get my machine a week to 10 days sooner since my poor gal is the way she is right now. I got an email that the label was created and is waiting for pick up with estimated delivery of Wednesday. So less than a week. I'm so flipping excited.

In case you're wondering, I asked about the inflations. I explained to her that although she's a full sized dairy (tog/lamancha), she has dinky teats and asked if she thought I should get the Nigerian instead of standard. She said go with standard since I have full sized dairy. The differences are the standard and Nigerian inflations have the same opening size, it's just that the length of the tube is a bit shorter in the Nigerian inflasions. The micro are smaller than the standard all the way around was my understanding so shorter and smaller opening too?

I have a room in the barn I want to turn into a 'as sanitary as a barn can be' milk room for my girls. My goal is to have all wipeable surfaces (cover the 3 wood walls), a couple cabinets for certain storage, at least a small counter space for setting things instead of on the floor, a dorm fridge (so I can keep refrigerated meds out there instead of the house) and some beer of course  and have the room heated for winter and maybe even a fan or air conditioning for summer. Dreams, dreams, dreams. 

It won't happen right now though because it's currently my chicken room until I finish turning my corn crib into a safe (fort knox style LOL) chicken coop and water fowl housing and get them out of there. But it's not a big deal since she's my only gal to kid this year so I just put my stand in one of my kidding pens for now and I'll put the machine in there until I can get my goal changes done.

I have so many goals and dreams for this place and EVERY corner of every outbuilding included ha ha I should consider playing the lottery so I can win ha ha 

When I hand milked, I used a pail then filtered into quart canning jars with the plastic lids (so easy to clean!) and had a little wire carry case thing that held 6 quart jars. I wasn't milking more than 2 - 3 girls so I would need to carry extra jars sometimes or I just kept the rest of the milk in the pail to bring up to the house, but it still worked quite well. If anything, I could probably make myself a carrying case that holds the gallon jars and then use a different bucket or something for my cleaning water that stays in the barn. 

I'm just so flipping excited!!!!! She did feel just a smidgen softer yesterday morning but feels about the same still as of now. Hopefully this machine will get that milk out and I'll have 2 hands to hold warm compress and massage at the same time too.


----------

